
Researchers just released profile data on 70000 OkCupid users without permission - based2
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/12/11666116/70000-okcupid-users-data-release
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/OkCupid-
Wissenschaftl...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/OkCupid-
Wissenschaftler-veroeffentlichen-70-000-volle-Datensaetze-von-Dating-
Seite-3208624.html)

------
dave2000
Publicly available data was made public! Everybody panic!

~~~
wuliwong

      publicly available to OkCupid users
    

That isn't really "publicly available". You need to sign into an account with
a password to view it. And before the account was created, the creator had to
agree to OKCupid's terms of service agreement.

~~~
dave2000
Needing an account to access it doesn't preclude it from being publicly
available. And adding some terms that nobody with malicious intent would care
about to the sign up process doesn't protect them from public view either. If
someone posted your tax, pay, etc details on a torrent site you needed to sign
up to before anyone could access them wouldn't you say they were publicly
available?

~~~
wuliwong
I would say they made it available to the users of that torrent site.

There is a difference between "publicly available to OKCupid users" and simply
"publicly available." When you lose the "to OKCupid users" you change the
definition of public.

~~~
dave2000
Sure, but "they made data which was freely available to members of a website
freely available to visitors to a different site" is not a headline which is
going to surprise or upset many people.

